# Help! My cat's sick D:



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

LeRoux has suddenly fallen ill this morning... We're not sure why.
He keeps having muscle spasms and licking himself.

We took him to the vet this morning... They drained his anal glands because they thought that was what was causing him to feel uncomfortable. The vet saw no sign of mites or any other insects.

Has anyone experienced this before?

We're waiting for the vet to call us back so that we can figure out what the next course of action will be.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh Shae, I'm so sorry! I have little experience with cats, but nothing like this. My prayers and happy thoughts are heading your way. ((Hugs))


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

This happened to my moms cat after she accidently mixed up the dog Advantage (flea medicine) with cat advantage. He kept having muscle spasms and licked his back leg till the fur came off in one day. We took him to the vet and he got a few baths and lots of fluids to flush the toxins out of his system. Could he have ingested something that was poisonous like that?


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Are the spasms in a specific spot?


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey Shae, can you describe the muscle spasms? I hate to say it but My cat Francis has panic attacks where he scuttles around really tense, and licks himself furiously. IT's really sad to watch, but we just have to wait it out. Is that similar to what you are talking about?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Just got back from the vet's.

They're 90% it's hypoaesthesia.

It's a condition that's common amongst badly bred orientals/siamese/abyssinians.

LeRoux is part siamese, which explains why he developed it. It's triggered when they are not socialized enough and shows up around ages 1-4 years. When we got LeRoux he had been passed from pet store to pet store for almost an entire year, so he wasn't handled a lot and didn't get the attention he needed. It's basically a mix of epilepsy/OCD... he gets muscle spasms which can trigger seizures and obsessive grooming and other ritual behaviors. He has always had OCD tendencies, which I thought were just quirks... but they turn out to be a symptom of his disorder. For example, he grooms himself far more than my other cat, and must ALWAYS chase his tail every morning in his bath tub...

It's strange, but not life threatening... so I'm relieved. For now all we can do is give him lots of love and attention, as he needs more attention than the average cat to keep him socially satisfied.

We're getting his blood work tomorrow so hopefully it's just this disorder and nothing else that's bothering him :|


----------

